# College Liberal Meme



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)

I saw this and it was too funny not so share - I couldn't find a humor or off topic section so apologies if I didn't post it in the right section


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

All sad and sadly true.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Completely true. Funny how that works.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

A rebel without a clue...


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

If ignorance is bliss, she must be one happy Liberal!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Looks a little like my sister-in-law, bless her little heart.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Self satisfied not self reliant.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I wonder where that chick is now. Her picture has been floating around in cyber space for long enough to get her masters in Womens Studies.
Heck - she was probably some Uber-conservative who was dressed up for a sorority costume / theme party for all I know.


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

I suspect she is one of those "professional students". As long as the parent-ship or grants hold out.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

She is probably working for some group advocating we forgive all student loans, starting with hers.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

That is why Minnesota's state motto is: L' Etoile du Nord which I think roughly translated means "Canada is that way you draft dodging hippie!"


----------



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)

Ripon said:


> She is probably working for some group advocating we forgive all student loans, starting with hers.


hahha - I love it!


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

I feel like an old fart who is out of touch but . . .

What does MEME mean? I've seen it used before and I have have no clue.


----------



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)

Dr. Prepper said:


> I feel like an old fart who is out of touch but . . .
> 
> What does MEME mean? I've seen it used before and I have have no clue.


Noun

An element of a culture or behavior that may be passed from one individual to another by nongenetic means, esp. imitation.
An image, video, etc. that is passed electronically from one Internet user to another.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Are you sure it's a girl?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

retired guard said:


> Are you sure it's a girl?


That is supposed to be a girl? I honestly thought it was a guy. If it is a girl, somebody should give her a comb. She will never land a husband with all those mats in her hair.


----------



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)

yes sadly it is a girl - in all honesty I thought it was a guy for the longest time.........


----------

